# Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey guys,
Looking at lowering springs for my Koni Yellows. I already have H&R sports and they work well but I'm not totally happy with the ride height after I installed the new wheels last week:








Anyway, how many of you are running Neuspeed Race (2" drop) springs? Anyone have any good pics from a car running these springs? Any opinions or feedback? Regrets?
Thanks!








SMG


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (SomeMacGuy)*

Here's my car with my old/winter wheels








And with my Keskins
















Wish I had some pics with my stock 17's on, it looks really low with those on. The 18's bring it up a little.
I have no complaints about them. If you can handle a little harsher bumpier ride, you'll like 'em. But you know how it goes, for lowness and handling, you have to live with it (although with my Keskins handling is shot). 


_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 7:47 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

To be honest, i am disappointed with the Neuspeed race springs. I bought their cup kit and substituted the sports with race springs to go together. 
Ride Height: The back of the car is money, i love it. The problem is the front. The front seems to not sit right. There is a little bit of rake. It looks great sometimes such as in the photos below but when i park it in my driveway that looks perfectly flat you can just look at the car and see it. Im pretty sure im going to change the springs.
Heres two shots that do justice to how good the kit looks.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

My first setup was bilstein sports with neuspeed race 2 inch drop, and i wasn't satisfied, its just not low enough. I say you ditch the springs and get a good set of a coilovers and adjust them the way you want them.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_To be honest, i am disappointed with the Neuspeed race springs. I bought their cup kit and substituted the sports with race springs to go together. 
Ride Height: The back of the car is money, i love it. The problem is the front. The front seems to not sit right. There is a little bit of rake. It looks great sometimes such as in the photos below but when i park it in my driveway that looks perfectly flat you can just look at the car and see it. Im pretty sure im going to change the springs.

So does it sometimes have negative rake, or does it just sit flat.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

It has reverse rake sometimes. Some people say its just me but i can see it, and its there. I cant really explain it, it just depends when it wants too. Sorry if i am hard to understand but i want you to be happy and not waste money


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Do you mean the front is lower than the rear, or the rear is lower than the front?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

the rear is a good bit lower.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

That's weird. I read in the MKIV forum when I was looking at getting mine. A lot of the Jetta guys take out a washer or something up front (don't remember what specifically) off the top of the strut. Because on Jetta's it makes the rear look a lot lower than the front. I bought my stuff used off of a guy with a GTI that switched to coilovers. I'm not sure if he took out whatever or not, cause the struts were already together when I got them. But mine sits pretty level.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hmm, thanks for that info, ill look into it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

To get even more lower for the front, tmtuning has dome bearing kits/bushings that they sell and will lower you another 10-15mm.
I'm probably going to be doing this in the near future with my KW v2 coilovers all the way down and I'm going to remove the rear perches. I'm itching for that extra 15mm all around








Just throwing this out there for you guys that have lower rears then fronts, this is a cheap inexpensive fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

wow i have the nuespeed race sprngs also, i agree with J Eagan, sometmes u look at it and ur like dam it looks good then someimes ur like wow the front is way to high, but ill definalty look in to the dome bushings


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i am as well, spending a little over a hundred beats dropping money on a new spring setup anyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Here's the thread from the MKIV forum about being lower in the rear and removing the front washer/spacer.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2348357
There are two theories there. One that the rear fender on the Jettas is lower so it's an optical illusion, which I agree. Others say it really is uneven lowering. Either way removing the washer/spacer whatever you call it will lower the front a little more. Apparently the Neuspeed instructions say to leave the washer/spacer out anyways.


----------



## Rjizm (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_To be honest, i am disappointed with the Neuspeed race springs. I bought their cup kit and substituted the sports with race springs to go together. 
Ride Height: The back of the car is money, i love it. The problem is the front. The front seems to not sit right. There is a little bit of rake. It looks great sometimes such as in the photos below but when i park it in my driveway that looks perfectly flat you can just look at the car and see it. Im pretty sure im going to change the springs.
Heres two shots that do justice to how good the kit looks.










my favorite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

granny is peaking her head out the window in that pic


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

you know shes never seen those shots. You can just see her!


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (SomeMacGuy)*

My 2001 w/2" drop courtesy of Neuspeed Race springs...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (silversport)*

Looks good man, do you have any side-on without the wheels turned?
SMG


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (SomeMacGuy)*

Unfortunately not, I guess I'm too much of an _artiste _when it comes to photo'ing the whip...








this is as close as I have...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (silversport)*

Looks really hot man, thanks so much for the pics, I'm going to go with this setup in the spring.






















SMG


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (SomeMacGuy)*

Just to point out, the neuspeed Race is 2" drop all around. The H&R Race are 2" front and 1.75" rear. Not as low of a drop in the rear but it gives a proper raked look to the car.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (bugasm99)*

Yeah, I've been reading about that today. I'm just wondering though, why don't they sell them as Beetle springs too?
Do you have a pic or two of the H&R race springs installed on a NB?


----------



## StockGSX (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (1.8T_Moe)*

What's the width and offset of these wheels?


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (StockGSX)*

Rears are 18x10 offset 25 and fronts are 18x8.5 offset 30.


----------



## StockGSX (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (1.8T_Moe)*

Let's say I wanted 9"/9.5" wheels all around on my GF's '03 Turbo S, what offset would I need to be looking at?
You VW guys are better at offsets than us Mitsu guys.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (StockGSX)*

Up front you have to make sure the back of the wheel doesn't rub the strut/coilover. Mine has like 3mm of clearance with the strut. I think with coilovers I would've had to run spacers to clear the spring perch. If my fronts were half an inch or inch wider, I definitely would've needed a lower offset or spacers.
I think FastAndFurious ran 9" up front, if you PM him he can help with that more than I can.
And here's a good thread from the wheel tire forum that explains what offset is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1696774 .
Once you figure out the right offset for the front, you can base the rear off how you want it to look. The more you want it to stick out, the lower offset you go, if you want to bring it in, go with a higher offset.


----------



## NeilsGLi (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (1.8T_Moe)*

Sweet...nice stance! Changes the look to a whole new world!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*From A Crosspost*
"discard 1/2" aluminum spacer between upper spring hat and bearing if equipped."
Which part here is that referring to? #8?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (StockGSX)*

If your going to run 9" fronts offset should be 25-28 range. I ran 9" up front with offset of 30 and i rubbed slightly against my coilover on hard turns but then again my car was slammed so i dont know. I just got new H&R adapters for the front to give me another 5mm. So what i'm going to run this year is 18x9 215/35/18 with 25mm offset front
and probably going to get another set of 25mm adapters to give me 25mm offset in the rear. Rears are 18x10 by the way.
pic for views with 30mm offset all around , so picture another 5mm, you probably can't even notice the difference but defently more agressive.










_Modified by FastAndFurious at 3:48 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_*From A Crosspost*
"discard 1/2" aluminum spacer between upper spring hat and bearing if equipped."
Which part here is that referring to? #8?

Part #7 is the spacer. Part #8 is the actual spring hat.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Question: Have you guys had to replace your front swaybar with a 2" drop?
SMG


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 11:46 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

no sir.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

I can see on my axles where they've rubbed a few times. Only time I've ever heard it was when I turned onto a really steep hill/driveway and it compressed the strut a lot.
If you auto-x a lot you might want to do something for the swaybar, but for daily driving it should be fine. And you don't have to get a new sway bar, you can get adjustable endlinks and they'll move the sway bar enough so it won't hit.


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (SomeMacGuy)*

as soon as I get my apex's on I'll post some pics, cant wait to see your ride lowered!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

The apex's are money. I love the look, i should have just gotten those








Where did you get them from?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Anyone have pics of the Apex drop?








SMG


----------



## loudestbug (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (SomeMacGuy)*

do you want to sell your old lower springs and shocks?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Pic Request: Beetles on Neuspeed Race Springs (loudestbug)*

loudestbug ~ IM sent.


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

my bug on neuspeed race springs.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (jd007)*

Wow, that sits really nice. Did you need any other mods to make it sit even?
SMG


----------

